# New badges



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

I want new badges, ones for those with 1000+ posts. I'm tired of collecting small badges


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> I want new badges, ones for those with 1000+ posts. I'm tired of collecting small badges


there more like medals.....but I got your point.......by the way how many posts does it take to get your 6th one?


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

probably 3000 lol. I'm just saying. . . it's the least you could do for your "faithful" members.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Feb 11, 2004)

Badges, we don't need no stinkin badges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 6th medal is at 1500 posts, as I just got mine.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> Badges, we don't need no stinkin badges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! that means i'm not far from getting it (it will really even out my avatar and title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 11, 2004)

haha... me neither... but who cares... although... some fat medal for 1000+ would look darn kewl


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmm...


----------



## Luse (Feb 11, 2004)

Shaun's got a grin on, that can only mean something good... (remembers the smiley set)


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Feb 11, 2004)

i am up for new badges also. they would be a good thing boosting moral. savvy?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

I like my badges the way they are.....how about we just issue a big new badge for people who get 2500 or 3000...........because my whole board image wont work if I dont have 6 badges like they are now (which i will soon).


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

That's the sort of badge I'd want!


----------



## Darkforce (Feb 11, 2004)

Well at least it isn't ripped from Advance Wars...can't say the same about the medals from here though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 11, 2004)

LOL @ dice. Haha!!


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 11, 2004)

hey! i want a nice dragon batch... you know... with some curly dragon on it... long side so you can stretch him along the 5 medals already there


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Feb 11, 2004)

how about adding an option in your prefrences to chose what syle of badges you use and have like a compatition to design badge sets for the forum?


----------



## CyHawk (Feb 11, 2004)

The idea of badge style sets is pretty good. You could have a dark set and a metroid set with a little metroid head for each badge lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(CyHawk @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> The idea of badge style sets is pretty good. You could have a dark set and a metroid set with a little metroid head for each badge lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Metroid head badges...that sounds awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll add my two cents to the idea...how about...you have to reach a certain post count before you can use that badge style change feature, just like the title feature.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 11, 2004)

I think we should get a medal for everypost!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> I think we should get a medal for everypost!


.......................... I hope thats a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you know how many medals I would have it they did that? 1258! that would drag the page on forever O.o;;;


----------



## KotaInka2 (Feb 11, 2004)

Dice, you just want a new badge/medal so you can impersonate an administrator.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm all for new badges to pilfer for board 2.


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

I want new badges, ones for those with 1000+ posts. I'm tired of collecting small badges


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 11 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should get a medal for everypost!
> ...


No! I want a medal for every single post!

Nah, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 11 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 11 2004 said:
> ...


fewf, Im glad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah that optional badge choice thing would be cool......


----------



## KotaInka2 (Feb 11, 2004)

It is definitely an implementable option, albeit pretty trivial. I just went into the administration panel for board 2, which is just free invision, and it would only require the additional image and a couple of setting changes.

For instance, the member title could be Hall of Fame, a new uploaded badge/medal, and a setting of 1000 or so posts for it to be implemented.


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

Damn Kota. . . My secret's revealed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah seriously I want something different. . .


----------



## CyHawk (Feb 11, 2004)

Then people could start making thier own badge sets and uploading them like we upload sigs and avatars.[I would have a metroid set up there so fast......]

Also,how many post do I need to use the title feature?


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 11, 2004)

yumm, yumm, yeah... dragon medals... hoho... like christmas


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 11, 2004)

QUOTE(CyHawk @ Feb 11 2004 said:


> Then people could start making thier own badge sets and uploading them like we upload sigs and avatars.[I would have a metroid set up there so fast......]
> 
> Also,how many post do I need to use the title feature?


alot more then you have now, I forget the exact amount....but your alnog way away from getting the custom title feature.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Feb 11, 2004)

He needs 500 here. 1 on board 2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dice, I see you brought your board 2 persona to the motherboard.


----------



## CyHawk (Feb 11, 2004)

I figured it will take me a while to get the title feature.But maybe we could make custom badges available to everyone instead of getting a certain number of posts to use them.That doesn't mean somebody with 20 posts can give themselves an admin medal but it could mean you can customize the badges you already have.


----------



## Mac2492 (Feb 11, 2004)

I need a lot more.... Haha, customizing would be nice.  think the competition would be better so that you can control which badges would go on.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe that level of customization would have to be done manually by the administrators, and is highly unlikely. The other option, as I said, is certainly reasonable.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Feb 12, 2004)

what do you have to do to be able to change your title?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Feb 12, 2004)

I mentioned that slightly up the page. Here on board 1, you need to have 500 posts.


----------



## chetzboy (Feb 12, 2004)

500 posts... It's not far again!


----------



## .Ken^ (Feb 14, 2004)

I was sorta thinking about parts of a gba instead of Badges. That would be pretty cool


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Feb 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Ken. @ Feb 14 2004 said:


> I was sorta thinking about parts of a gba instead of Badges. That would be pretty cool


we should have skulls


----------



## Matsuyama (Feb 14, 2004)

. . .

Does it really subject? I mean, what does it matter if you have a little badge?  Honestly, I think it's a waste of time. 

It _would_ be nice to have new badges, I'll admit, but to make a topic over it and say you want a new one, just ignorant.


----------



## .Ken^ (Feb 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Matsuyama @ Feb 14 2004 said:


> . . .
> 
> Does it really subject? I mean, what does it matter if you have a little badge?Â Honestly, I think it's a waste of time.
> 
> It _would_ be nice to have new badges, I'll admit, but to make a topic over it and say you want a new one, just ignorant.


It was just a suggestion dude, lighten up


----------



## bajibbles (Feb 14, 2004)

well, we're just used to these ones. It's actually a really good idea to use Advance Wars medals... and medals make sense. While it might look cool at first the novelty of new ones will wear off....  and medals make sense too. Not that metroid wouldn't be cool.


----------



## Opium (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm all for keeping the current medals/pip system we have. I can think of nothing better then the medals from Advance Wars, they just seem to fit in so well on gbatemp.


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

I want new badges, ones for those with 1000+ posts. I'm tired of collecting small badges


----------



## dice (Feb 14, 2004)

@ Matsuyama - This place is for anyone who has a suggestion who believes will make the forum better in any way possible. Yes what you did say is true but as long as most people find this idea good, I wouldn't really see the problem here.


Does advance wars 2 have any extra badges? Maby we can do a search on games which contain some sort of badges which look good and extract them for viewing.

[edit]

@ Opium - I'm not saying that we should remove all the badges we already have, I'm just requesting for some more badges to be added for those with a higher post count.


----------



## x-power (Feb 14, 2004)

i want a x-power medals


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2004)

see look even if we can't find anymore badges, create your own coloured ones!


----------



## chetzboy (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, that looks nice Dice!


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2004)

I know chetz *drool*

Lets use them!!!


----------



## mynimal (Apr 6, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 6 2004 said:


> see look even if we can't find anymore badges, create your own coloured ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Come to think of it, big ol' red X'es WOULD make a good medal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice.....






 x.o

EDIT: They're showing now. ^^


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 6, 2004)

I think that the ones we currently have are fne, but maybe we should plop down a nice big one for people over 2000? Heres one I whipped up myself -






Hmmm. Gotta remember not to outclass the mod's ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mynimal (Apr 6, 2004)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Apr 6 2004 said:


> I think that the ones we currently have are fne, but maybe we should plop down a nice big one for people over 2000? Heres one I whipped up myself -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't flatter yourself. XD






 Kidding. Hm, I wonder what kinds of badges we could make.... And your medal reminds me of corn for some reason. XD


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 6, 2004)

I wasnt trying to flatter myself, I was impling that I shouldnt outclass the mods badges, not that I had, the current mod ones are way better then that one... the super ones too.


----------



## mynimal (Apr 6, 2004)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Apr 6 2004 said:


> I wasnt trying to flatter myself, I was impling that I shouldnt outclass the mods badges, not that I had, the current mod ones are way better then that one... the super ones too.
> QUOTE(Ahi @ Apr 6 2004, 08:44 AM)
> 
> 
> ...


o.o;;

Anyway, nice job on that medal thar. XD Every time I look at it it looks like something different... At first it was corn, now it's a cat. o.o;;; What program'd you use for that?

And nice medals Dice. XD


----------



## alfre (Apr 6, 2004)

how about this if you have 2000+ post you get  under your member title a link to uniemelk!


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't see the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Ahi


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 6, 2004)

Alfre: Consider this a warning. Fix that member title.

Mole: Heck, that's so good it might even replace the mod ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Tempest out.-


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow alfre those numbers for your custom title really mess up the table widths...not cool man.


----------



## eldryne (Apr 7, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 5 2004 said:


> see look even if we can't find anymore badges, create your own coloured ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those definitely spice up the existing offerings, nice job.


----------



## ent (Apr 7, 2004)

it is a little pointless but i think just have a different color for the higher medals instead of just plopping on more.

that said i don't really care about medals, or post counts, as is obvious.


----------



## GoodKupo (Apr 7, 2004)

I cant see this image "http://www.iinet.net.au/~nfrancis/pipbig.gif"


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah i think moles badge is very cool, i wish i could have it.


----------



## GoodKupo (Apr 7, 2004)

I cant see it.I try using "save target as" but it fails.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 7, 2004)

Refresh silly, it is on a Australian server, sometimes people have to give it a bit of a push before you can see things... when its really busy.


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

I want new badges, ones for those with 1000+ posts. I'm tired of collecting small badges


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 7, 2004)

In addition to having new pips, I think that we should have less space between pips, and more level ups. I mean, between 500 and 1000 is ages for me, I've been posting since about the beginning of GBATemp and I only have 900 posts, since I only post when I have something to say. It'd be nice to have medals closer together so I can be happy more often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## chetzboy (Apr 8, 2004)

i think that new medals are required. Like Curlynose said, we can be happy and visit GBATemp more often!


----------



## dice (Apr 8, 2004)

oooh I see the image now mole, looks fantastic!


----------



## dice (Apr 8, 2004)

w00t






[edit] 

Bah forget it.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 9, 2004)

lol class!


----------



## Holy Dragon Mast (Apr 9, 2004)

That's awesome dice!


----------



## Ken. (Apr 9, 2004)

Hehe, not bad


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we should use this bad boy!


----------



## dice (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we should host a competition where the top five badges chosen as the best (we make our own ones)  will be used for certain members. One for Moderators (not Global mods) one for those with 1000+ posts, 2000+ posts, 3000+ posts and 4000+ posts. 
I say that the best one goes to those with 4000+ posts, the second best going to the moderators, the third best going to those with 3000+ posts and so on...


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 9, 2004)

Switch the first two dice and that's a good idea.


----------



## dice (Apr 9, 2004)

I would but there are only like... five moderators. It seems that there won't be many more staff members being needed and there are more poeple who are gaining more posts.


----------



## ent (Apr 10, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 9 2004 said:


> I would but there are only like... five moderators. It seems that there won't be many more staff members being needed and there are more poeple who are gaining more posts.


does it matter if mods don't post more? they are doing a job,  so they need to moderate and post.


----------



## Gamenews6 (Apr 10, 2004)

It will be nice to have new Badges but still there are many upgrades to be take on the boards which are neccessary while the badges to be put on will be put on soon enough but it is not important than the upgrades.


----------



## dice (Jan 5, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> w00t
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok members with *3000+* posts will now get this medal. Better late than never


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

True that!! I must say, I love this new "addition"......It'll make our "veterans" look badass!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 5, 2009)

ooh. 1000+ more to go for me!


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jan 5, 2009)

I never think encouraging members to spam is a good idea, but I suppose I'm in the minority.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2009)

lol @ 4 year old thread bump


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a bit.... small.... dont you think?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think this is encouraging to spam, I see it more like a present for being active....of course, there will be spammers, but I think that regular members that post will be nicely rewarded with this!


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2004)

I want new badges, ones for those with 1000+ posts. I'm tired of collecting small badges


----------



## da_head (Jan 5, 2009)

nice. but personally i'm aiming for a staff badge


----------



## dice (Jan 5, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








big enough for ya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe if I have free time I'll see what I can do about that.

As for the spam thing, I think it'd be crazy for someone to want to post so much just for a badge.


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I don't think this is encouraging to spam, I see it more like a present for being active....of course, there will be spammers, but I think that regular members that post will be nicely rewarded with this!


Yeah, just look at it as the staff rewarding long-time veterans and active members.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 5, 2009)

I want a Grim Reaper badge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but Yeah new badges would be cool


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 5, 2009)

I suggest a special bade for me.....how 'bout a kunai =P


----------



## da_head (Jan 5, 2009)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> I suggest a special bade for me.....how 'bout a kunai =P


there's already a guy who has a ninja badge, but iunno y he gets one and i don't >.>


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> DokiDoki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Densetsu3000 is a true GBAtemp ninja.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 5, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ooh. 1000+ more to go for me!


you can do it sis!


----------

